# katoboe.com



## katoboe (Oct 21, 2016)

HI!

I am new to this Forum and would like to expose my website: katoboe.com

I would appreciate your feedback and much needed exposure!

I would like to sell photos to websites and do some traveling with my camera!

Please spread the word!

Kat


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2016)

Duplicate thread closed.  Please do not cross-post.


----------

